# While Lola's away...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Little puppy Nina gets some mummy time while big sis is upstairs!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! Smoochy poo!!! give her a kiss for me


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> awe! Smoochy poo!!! give her a kiss for me


No problem! It would be my pleasure :love-eyes::baby2:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at those pretty fluffy ballerina feet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute & she's looking very fluffy & hairy x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you hand holding your camera? If so you are taking astoundingly good sharp photos or maybe you are a professional photographer? It helps that you have the worlds cutest subject! Beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Look at those pretty fluffy ballerina feet


She has huge feet! Nothing dainty about them!! Haha!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Very cute & she's looking very fluffy & hairy x


She is.. It's not curly but long and with a wave through it! Goldilocks!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Are you hand holding your camera? If so you are taking astoundingly good sharp photos or maybe you are a professional photographer? It helps that you have the worlds cutest subject! Beautiful!


Yeh.. She's on my lap. It's just my iphone. I think the photos are harsh looking with the iPhone flash. Thanks though, and yes she is a very good subject!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I so love Nina. Are those her lashes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful baby face.
Here is the difference between Jake and Lola. He would never give willow alone time with me


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute little Nina taking advantage of her big sister being away She is such an angel face


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I so love Nina. Are those her lashes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Eyebrow whiskers! Her eyelashes were trimmed by groomer.. You can see them and they are growing back


----------



## BoxermamaD (Sep 29, 2013)

She is such a pretty girl. I just love her color

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Liking your cuddly style Nina Poo lol .. where is Miss Lola? sorry I haven't been following and most probably missed something xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Eyebrow whiskers! Her eyelashes were trimmed by groomer.. You can see them and they are growing back


Lashes or no, she has such a beautiful face.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Liking your cuddly style Nina Poo lol .. where is Miss Lola? sorry I haven't been following and most probably missed something xxx


When this pic was taken Miss Lola was up in her bed! Having some big sis chill time!


----------

